# Changing the luck UF-UGA game thread.



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

If a a mod wants to merge this then so be it, but for the loss to USC, someone else started the thread and UGA lost.  Then against UK, I was stuck at my wife's 20 th HS reunion and the Dawgs play bad.  So I'm hoping by me starting this thread, it changes the luck.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

It's the #8 Dawgs (6-1) and the #6 Gators (7-1) battling to keep their playoff hopes alive today. Hoping to see my Dawgs play like champions today, and beat those hated gators! I do feel we will need to come out trying to throw a little more to open up our run game against this aggressive gator D. We're going to have to try and throw it early, and often. Florida's prolly going to be trying to sling it a lot early as well. Might see an air raid out there today, believe it or not. But that's my gut feeling. Of course, if we can have a little success early in the passing game, our run game should get on track. Going with my Dawgs in this one.

Dawgs 27
Gators 20
*GO DAWGS!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190056215574908930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190614900042797057


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It's the #8 Dawgs (6-1) and the #6 Gators (7-1) battling to keep their playoff hopes alive today. Hoping to see my Dawgs play like champions today, and beat those hated gators! I do feel we will need to come out trying to throw a little more to open up our run game against this aggressive gator D. We're going to have to try and throw it early, and often. Florida's prolly going to be trying to sling it a lot early as well. Might see an air raid out there today, believe it or not. But that's my gut feeling. Of course, if we can have a little success early in the passing game, our run game should get on track. Going with my Dawgs in this one.
> 
> Dawgs 27
> Gators 20
> ...




I didn't realize how banged up the offensive lie was vs USC, but they are healthy today. I trust the lineup of Thomas, Kindley, Hill, Cleveland, and Wilson to get push, but the backups have not played well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I didn't realize how banged up the offensive lie was vs USC, but they are healthy today. I trust the lineup of Thomas, Kindley, Hill, Cleveland, and Wilson to get push, but the backups have not played well.


Well, if those guys can't find the GO JUICE for this one, they need to turn in their unis. Florida is coming in healthy as well. No excuses. We better be ready.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Bout to get real up in here, boys. Ground starting to slightly tremble.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

The pups are gonna get ate by the Gators,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pups are gonna get ate by the Gators,,,,


Anything is possible. Rivalry games are crazy.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Come on Dawgs, just play to your abilities and bring this home.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

I wonder when we'll see our first run up the middle?


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

Play calling???? Nuff said


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Let’s go Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

I think stupid penalties are going to give one team the advantage early, I just hope it isn't the Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

1980


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS

MidgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UF's TE worries me.  He is big and fast and the coaches throw him the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

First play first down


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Third play first down


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Better cover Pitts.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UF started early and no call.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

2 timeouts on 1st drive???


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UF's game plan has been simple so far, get the ball out quick for short passes.   UGa can't get there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UGA won the coin toss, why did they defer?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UF's Wr's were blocking downfield before the pass, should be offensive PI.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

We always defer


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Good stop Dawg D!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

That was close.  Now not taking the ball is a good idea, lol.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh lawd! Gonna be a long afternoon!
I might aught to get out my crow fork!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Let’s go Offense.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 2, 2019)

Stopped!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Good stop. Ready for up the middle.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

I remember a game several years back where UGA started with like 10 straight runs and just whooped UF's front.  They knew what was coming and still couldn't stop it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Run up the middle for no gain, how creative.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Not sure I can listen to Danielson - I think it’s clear he hates FL.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Move pass


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Cade Mays is worthless.  He can not block anybody this year.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm going hunting. Same old plays


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm's arm is not elite at all.   If the ball was in front on Robertson, it would have been a TD!!.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Poor throw


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

CAGER IS BACK!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Gotta throw the ball to open up the run.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Horrible pass not even average today


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Outside outside outside.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> I'm going hunting. Same old plays



I'm going to stick my head in the oven and wait.  It's electric, so it may take a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

3rd and Grantham.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm runs like he is wearing high heels. Good grief!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Keeping up from the tree stand! Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm made the 1st down, bad spot.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm doing what he has to do today


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 2, 2019)

In the red zone
 Now gotta convert.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm is not a running QB. Smart plays by Fromm if you ask me. Keeping the drive alive.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Run Fromm run


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Need 7 here!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Holding on Worner


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

At a boy Herrian


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

These receivers gotta get open.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Get it to Pickens.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

Did someone give Florida our running playbook?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs need to settle down.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Getting too cute. Out thinking yourself


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

3-0 Dawgs after their opening drive. Should’ve had 7 there


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

3-0 Ga.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

We looked slow - again


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Get in there and eat up that gator QB, Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Did someone give Florida our running playbook?



They got it from watching our games on TV.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Put Quay Walker on Pitts, Rice can't guard him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat ‘me up, Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

We gotta stop those passes.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UF's Wr took his helmet off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat ’em up, Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeahhh. Ojalari


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Could we put pressure on the QB at least once this year!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Finally a sack.  If UGA's young DE's and OLB's can start getting sacks, this team will be much better.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang posted to quick


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GOT HIM!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

3rd - 25. Gotta hold em here. Hunker down Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

You got your wish John.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

I would like to see a big return for once this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Now RUN THE DANG BALL!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Somebody should’ve blocked for Blaylock.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Needed a good return there, but at least he did not fumble it.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

It’s obviously Lil Chucks has taken over the D


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Why can't they run Swift outside?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs defense improving daily!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

Gamecasting from the tree! Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Good play


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Caaaaaaaageeeeeerrrrrrr!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Now lay one out long for Pickens


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

If that's all they were going to do, why not let the clock run out?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Run it outside. Dang!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Swift can’t find a hole so far. Keep chopping and wear them down, he’ll eventually bust one.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Throw the bomb


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

At the end of the 1st quarter, UGa has 60 yards of offense, UF has 54.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Throw the bomb


Is it to late to throw it early?.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

That looked like targeting.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

We have a TE!!!! Woerner gets open.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That looked like targeting.



It Was targeting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Swift should’ve had that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm gets rattled too easy.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm off the mark may times so far.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs better start dawgging


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fromm gets rattled too easy.



Watching Joe Burrow, there is a huge difference.  Burrow will hit a guy dead between the numbers with a guy in his face.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Our receivers are running poor routes.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UGA's guys are getting in the backfield, just not making the tackle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Good stop D!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat defense eat!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Great field position for us here, let’s take advantage of it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting stronger on D!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

That last series had the receiver ran the route inside instead of outside he could’ve ran for 20yds. Our receivers need to run better routes.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

The offense should be improving like the D is!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

There you go!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

What has happened to the toss sweep?  UGA used to wear teams out with that.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice play


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm sick of up the middle


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Shut up Gary!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs have to start scoring.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs knocking on the door here. Bust that door down, Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Need a score here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

I think his hand was under it.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Let’s see who’s check was cashed


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Think he had the ball with his left hand


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs got good money today


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs got a break on that call.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

He had control when it hit the ground, then he moved it to his stomach and it came lose, but never hit the ground after that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Goobers got several at Carolina a few weeks ago.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow. What's that saying, cant beat the refs?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

What crock! Ref has to be a UGA grad! Really bad call!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

It won't matter, UGA won't get but 3 anyways.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

He caught that ball!

CAGER!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! TD Dawgs!

10-0 good guys


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Blaylock with the TD catch!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> He caught that ball!
> 
> CAGER!!



Not


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs -3
Florida-0
Referees-7


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Woot!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2019)

So it looks like Alabama wants to play Georgia


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

It gives them a TD, make sure that checks covered.

Bad bad call!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

TD


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

Touchdown!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So it looks like Alabama wants to play Georgia


I was gonna say same thing!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

What a crock. That TD was given, not earned.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2019)

obviously UGA hired BAMA's refs for this game...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It gives them a TD, make sure that checks covered.
> 
> Bad bad call!


Who is your team? Bama?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

I'l be honest as a Dawg fan, it could have went either way.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

If yall would have watched the play before you started complaining, you will see that he had the under control then it touched the ground never coming out of his left hand. After he rolled back over the play was over. Great call by the ref.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Not


I didn’t think he had it either!

I was just joking and thinking same thing as Throwback was!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What a crock. That TD was given, not earned.


y’all got your crock calls against Carolina, so I don’t want to hear it. Pppppppppppppp!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Need to get Campbell on that TE, or Quay Walker.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

No pressure on the QB at all.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

That was not a catch.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Need to D up right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Why does Uf ever go away from the quick pass, UGA could not stop it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes s


Silver Britches said:


> Who is your team? Bama?



Yes sir,  if the league wants us to replay let’s just get it on and cut out this nonsense. That was bad!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

10-3 Dawgs nearing the end of the half


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Mullen is a MORON for taking Trask out!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> That was not a catch.



4 your are wrong. He never once lost control of the ball. The ball can touch the ground as long as you have control it. Again his left hand never left the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes s
> 
> 
> Yes sir,  if the league wants us to replay let’s just get it on and cut out this nonsense. That was bad!


I don’t disagree. But you Bama fans need to also cry about those bad calls that benefit y’all sometime.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Swift starting to find some room.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 4 your are wrong. He never once lost control of the ball. The ball can touch the ground as long as you have control it. Again his left hand never left the ball.



Best get you an eye doc appointment. That was awful, that will be long remembered.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Swiiiiiiiiifffffttttttt with a nice, long run!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs got the Cat D9 warmed up now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

SWIFT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

LOL


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 2, 2019)

Lol. Big lineman needs an Oscar for that one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Big boy deserves an Oscar after that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Lol. Big lineman needs an Oscar for that one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm missed two open receiver for TD's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

That’s the end of the 1st half

Dawgs 13
Goobers 3


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fromm missed two open receiver for TD's.


At least he’s throwing it B0$$ instead of up the middle


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Could be fishing on that St Johns river.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ole Kirby likes that screen time


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Yesterday Paul Finebaum said the St Johns river was the longest river in the United States.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Remember I told y’all by 17


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

The O line is giving Fromm time to work. Gators better bring the pressure and start completing the 3rd down.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If yall would have watched the play before you started complaining, you will see that he had the under control then it touched the ground never coming out of his left hand. After he rolled back over the play was over. Great call by the ref.


1)...it bounced
2)...he didnt control the ball before it touched AGAIN
3)...he didnt CONTROL the ball till after he rolled over. juggled it again...then pressed it against his body

...but who's counting?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The O line is giving Fromm time to work. Gators better bring the pressure and start completing the 3rd down.


this


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> 1)...it bounced
> 2)...he didnt control the ball before it touched AGAIN
> 3)...he didnt CONTROL the ball till after he rolled over. juggled it again...then pressed it against his body
> 
> ...but who's counting?


^^This^^


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> 1)...it bounced
> 2)...he didnt control the ball before it touched AGAIN
> 3)...he didnt CONTROL the ball till after he rolled over. juggled it again...then pressed it against his body
> 
> ...but who's counting?


Saban owns all refs didn’t you know that??

Saban wanting to play UGA again in SEC Championship!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Best get you an eye doc appointment. That was awful, that will be long remembered.



Like all the calls that goes BAMA's way, it happens in all games more than we know...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ^^This^^


If and a big IF FLA takes a loss it want be because of one play. Lot of football left to play, teams have to over come some bad calls every Saturday.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Happens every Saturday.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> UF's TE worries me.  He is big and fast and the coaches throw him the ball.


The coachs throw him the ball? Good grief. I am not impressed so far


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Like all the calls that goes BAMA's way, it happens in all games more than we know...


Only time you hear Bama fans complain about bad calls, is when they're watching someone else play!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> 1)...it bounced
> 2)...he didnt control the ball before it touched AGAIN
> 3)...he didnt CONTROL the ball till after he rolled over. juggled it again...then pressed it against his body
> 
> ...but who's counting?


Don’t correct the Bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> 1)...it bounced
> 2)...he didnt control the ball before it touched AGAIN
> 3)...he didnt CONTROL the ball till after he rolled over. juggled it again...then pressed it against his body
> 
> ...but who's counting?



I can see that you did not bother to watch the replay. I know you are used to getting every call going your way but it dont work that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I can see that you did not bother to watch the replay. I know you are used to getting every call going your way but it dont work that way.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 2, 2019)

Well that's a wrap!!!! You guys that picked UF are going to hate your new avy!!!!lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Man, what a catch! Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Heck of a catch!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Cager


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Wooooooooo hoooooo! Come on, Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Cager


That was Herrien


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

CAGER!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang. Hot Rod time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

16-3 Dawgs


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Only time you hear Bama fans complain about bad calls, is when they're watching someone else play!


nah, i dont care who wins...got my own problems to deal with next week...not complaining, just observing..but it is funKy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Got to figure out how to score TD's when you get down there. I knew we would waste one of our plays running Swift up the middle.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs need to by beer for the O line. Doing a great job.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

Keep chopping!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Got to figure out how to score TD's when you get down there. I knew we would waste one of our plays running Swift up the middle.



Yep. Winning with field goals ain’t gonna help us in the rankings.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Refs cheating. Fla receiver pushed off. Cheaters!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

So the gators just got there bad call back.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Refs cheating. Fla receiver pushed off. Cheaters!


????


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So the gators just got there bad call back.


No sir. Both were pushing. But thanks for admitting it was a bad call.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Another bad call on the Dawgs! Ridiculous!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeeeeeeeah! Eat that sucka up!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Uf going backards.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Dear Lord. We deserve to lose.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GOT HIM


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Show them gator faces up in the stands again. Too funny! I love it!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dear Lord. We deserve to lose.


Every game UF deserves to lose


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Got to put the pedal to the floorboard here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Good Stop D


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Gators coaching making matters worse. Dawgs ought to win this one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks like Cheekun "Fish Hawk"  going to lose a easy $100...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

Floor it DAWGS!! DONT LET UP


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Woooooo hooooo! Get ‘me, Dawgs!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 2, 2019)

The Dawgs are getting some momentum


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dear Lord. We deserve to lose.



Don’t worry. Y’all will lose.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat Big Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

EAT!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

TD Swft!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Bad call On the Dawgs! Bad call!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Punch it in, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

That was clear PI.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs have dominated, but need to get TDs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Good grief!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Good grief!


Yeah, we gotta go for the kill there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

They are letting UF hang around and they have WR's that can take it the house.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> They are letting UF hang around and they have WR's that can take it the house.


YEAP, we needed that TD, it would have been the ball game


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs can’t stop the pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Sack that sucka!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

That’s the end of the 3rd

Dawgs 16
Goobers 3

Keep your foot on their throats, Dawgs!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 2, 2019)

Those short fast passes are tough to defend.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs can’t stop the pass.



They slow it down when the defense is allowed to blitz, which is not very often. Turn them loose and Trask will see a lot of grass.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Don’t worry. Y’all will lose.?


Why would you say that till it was over with the DAWGS a head


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Pretty good job of holding on that play.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

That was offensive PI. What a load of bovine scat.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> That was offensive PI. What a load of bovine scat.


Yup. Goober receiver clearly pushed off.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

If we dont start sending a lot of people after the QB we should just get on the bus.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

He did not cross the line.  2 horrible calls in a row.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> He did not cross the line.  2 horrible calls in a row.


Absolutely horrible!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs have got to get 7 next series.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> That was offensive PI. What a load of bovine scat.


4 there you go....


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

16-10 Dawgs in the 4th


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

I see the Ref's are ruling for a Fla. win.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

That wasn't a TD.......


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

At least it didn't look like it to me.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

That whole series had bad call by the zebras


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I see the Ref's are ruling for a Fla. win.


 
And Gary Spaniels.  Every close call he pleads for it go UF's way.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> That wasn't a TD.......


Sabans check cleared......


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> That wasn't a TD.......


Wasn't pass interference either


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs have got to get 7 next series.


I would be happy with a FG


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I would be happy with a FG



Yes sir, make it 2 scores at least.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Horrible refs going both ways.
The play is under further review.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat, Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

TD!!!! set up by the runs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

That is what I am talking about.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

I stand corrected!

I go eat that crow now.

TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice play!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

TD


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

That was a really good play call.  They followed Pickens and just left Cager all to himself.  Pickens was really open too.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

And that’s what makes the dynamite go Boom!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

The Goober D musta been having a picnic on that play!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Let me repeat we need to seem some major pressure on the QB.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 2, 2019)

That 52 yard pass for a TD was a good play.
Never wouldda' happened w/o that Fromm run.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY from everyone must be working!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

How does Cager always get open?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

24 - 10 all Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 2, 2019)

That 2 point sealed the deal.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Cager coming out of his cage today! Eat Big Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

CAGER!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Cager is a BEAST!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Wish Eli Wolf could do that they are the same size????


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

This 2nd half has given me a terrible headache, but as long as the Dawgs are winning it's gonna be ok.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Let’s get a pick 6 here, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Wish Eli Wolf could do that they are the same size????


 He is 6'$4 and fast, but he can't get open like Cager.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Mullen was chewing a coach out. Hope it wasn’t Kiffin.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

And Mullen starting to lose his mind! Probably put Jones in!


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm a die hard Gator. Just want to say uga outplayed us today in every phase of the game, especially 3rd down. Good luck with Lsu or bama in Atlanta.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> I'm a die hard Gator. Just want to say uga outplayed us today in every phase of the game, especially 3rd down. Good luck with Lsu or bama in Atlanta.


Buddy it’s not over yet!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

You can call that!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Reed should have had that one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang! Almost a pick! Get ‘em, Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

This game is nowhere near over.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Another stupid penalty.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Finally a holding call against UF, they have holding all game on the outside.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

We had nobody off side.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> I'm a die hard Gator. Just want to say uga outplayed us today in every phase of the game, especially 3rd down. Good luck with Lsu or bama in Atlanta.


Yes sir.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

They could not stand a holding against UF at this point.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This game is nowhere near over.



What he said.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This game is nowhere near over.


I'm afraid this one's done.
Oh yeah, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

We need a TO.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They could not stand a holding against UF at this point.



They had to offset it with the non-existent offsides.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Hope we can at least keep them from scoring a TD here. Dawgs gonna need to get after it when we get the ball back.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs getting it done today.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm afraid this one's done.
> Oh yeah, Happy Birthday!!


Game ain't over yet!!

Happy birthday Bo$$!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

It is a two score game, UF driving and there is still a lot of time left.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We need a TO.


What is a TO???

B0$$ drinking on his birthday!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Game ain't over yet!!
> 
> Happy birthday Bo$$!!



Winning would be a good birthday present for Bo$$.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

Can we get some pass coverage, please.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

We cannot stop the pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Eat ‘em up, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Ojulari's effort is not there every play.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We cannot stop the pass.



Heck we can't stop them period...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Stop them goobers, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Make them eat time.  Hold them!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

They are getting easy yards.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Stop em Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

This is the ballgame here.  UGA needs one more stop.  I think the refs give them another bogus offsides to help them.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

One sack would most likely would have killed this drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang I’ll be glad when this is over! Hold on, Dawgs! Y’all killing me here!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Heck we can't stop them period...


Y'all have stopped us all game! ??


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

HOLD THEM *DEFENSE!!!!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

EAT!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Every play the defense is not set.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang 1/2 can of Copenhagen in ten minutes


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

Really?1?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Told yall. THis thing will go to OT. If UGA is lucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Crap


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m not liking this. We’re letting the gators back in the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

TD goobers aw lawd

24 - 17 Dawgs late in the 4th


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Told yall. THis thing will go to OT. If UGA is lucky.


My BP won't take OT.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

We cant run the clock out. Hopefully we will kill a lot of it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

UGA needs to get 7 and win this one, not try to run the clock out and play not to lose.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Onside kick coming!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Onside kick coming.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My BP won't take OT.....


Neither will my Copenhagen addiction.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay, Dawgs, grind out the clock!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## The Godevil (Nov 2, 2019)

Not the first time Kirby has taken a timeout that helps our opponents...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Burn that clock down!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

?????


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Got a bad feeling OT is coming!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Good play on 1st and 15.  Robertson is too explosive to not get him the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

And they start to crumble!

COME ON DAWGS


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

Can we finish it


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Run it up the middle again.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs need a big play here.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Dumb play.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolf got open!!!!  What a play by Fromm.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfffff


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Woooooooooooo hooooooooo! 1st down Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! Run clock!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2019)

Ball game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Great Pass to Wolfe. Now run the clock out.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

When the HC trolls the other team during the off season, your team deserves to lose


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

THANK YOU ELI WOLF!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

one first down guys and it's over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Ball game! Dawgs win!

24 - 17


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Game over!!  What a game by both teams, not so much the refs either way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Quote of the game,

That one touchdown won’t matter.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Congratulations you old mangy flea bitten dawgs! ??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Ball Game. And a great one it was, Cant fault UF they never gave up and fought us to the end.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

It wasn't pretty, but its a WIN.

I need a drink.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you Larry Munson! Gooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2019)

That third down pass and catch was clutch........Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm afraid this one's done.
> Oh yeah, Happy Birthday!!




Told ya... Just call us “Daddy”..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

The Dawgs played well, nice job.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

Y’ALL HUNGRY??


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Happy birthday Bo$$!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Glad to get out of Jacksonville with a win.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Y’ALL HUNGRY??
> 
> 
> View attachment 988931



It aint' to bad with some Tabasco.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Good game goober bro’s! This one tastes so sweet!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Glad to get out of Jacksonville with a win.


Told ya B0$$ gotta have faith!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> How does Cager always get open?


He is a good route runner


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Good game Gataas...... Y'all never let up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Pheeeew! I’m spent!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> That third down pass and catch was clutch........Go Dawgs.


Yes it was!!!...YUGE


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Told ya... Just call us “Daddy”..


Never. 



Rackmaster said:


> Y’ALL HUNGRY??
> 
> 
> View attachment 988931



No, but I probably better eat a little........


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Congratulations you old mangy flea bitten dawgs! ??


Go ahead and scream it buddy...
GO DAWGS


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats pups


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats pups !! !


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Go ahead and scream it buddy...
> GO DAWGS


I can't. I just can't! 

Dear Lord, my MIL is gonna harass me to no end.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Congrats pups



Good Game, lizards.


----------



## The Godevil (Nov 2, 2019)

Great game...GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

I still don’t believe in the OC or whoever is calling the plays!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

Good game Gators 
Gonna be like this EVERY year now


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Good game! Go Dawgs my Gator brothers!!!


----------



## srb (Nov 2, 2019)

Just a thought ,May need to score a few more when they play Ala / Lsu


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2019)

Only caught the tail end of the 4th. Not sure how the rest of the game went but looked to be a good one. Congrats Dawgs. Who will you all be pulling for next week when LSU visits Bana


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

srb said:


> Just a thought ,May need to score a few more when they play Ala / Lsu


Don't hate.... Congratulate.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I can't. I just can't!
> 
> Dear Lord, my MIL is gonna harass me to no end.



Yall got Greyhound buses down there 4?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yall got Greyhound buses down there 4?


Yep. But she only lives 1 short hour away.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Only caught the tail end of the 4th. Not sure how the rest of the game went but looked to be a good one. Congrats Dawgs. Who will you all be pulling for next week when LSU visits Bana



Really dont have A Dawg in that fight, but I believe Bama will beat them.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Any good games left to watch tonight. Got it on SC and Vandy right now.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 2, 2019)

Kirby shelled out some cash for that win


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Any good games left to watch tonight. Got it on SC and Vandy right now.


Ole miss/au...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Kirby shelled out some cash for that win


Huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Kirby shelled out some cash for that win




Dont you need to be resting up for the LSU game BG?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Really dont have A Dawg in that fight, but I believe Bama will beat them.[/QUOTE
> You will have a dawg in the fight against one of them. Any preference


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2019)

I, as a dawg, would rather play LSU.... But I'd rather beat Bammer


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Bama! Time for a rematch ?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Either one will be a handful.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

Bama going down


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I probably better eat a little........




Fromm is still undefeated against Florida... That has a nice ring to it..


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fromm is still undefeated against Florida... That has a nice ring to it..


Depends on which side of the ball you're on.
??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Dont really look forward to playing either one of them. Heck we are not even in the SECCG yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Was trying to reply to Fairhope in the above post.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Breaking News.... dawgs best team in the world again.  The fans, they’re baaaack!  Fromm is now the second coming again.  Coley is now up for assistant coach of the year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bama! Time for a rematch ?


You mean a re-rematch


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

Not quite back but feeling a whoooole lot better.
I’ll put our D against anybody.
That was a dynamic O we beat today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Breaking News.... dawgs best team in the world again.  The fans, they’re baaaack!  Fromm is now the second coming again.  Coley is now up for assistant coach of the year.



And exactly who said that. I said I did not look forward to playing LSU or Alabma, even if we get the chance. There is a difference between celebrating a win and declaring you are the best team in the world.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

I would rather not have to play Auburn on their field, because I dont have the confidence that we will beat them. I also criticized Fromm today for missing two open receivers in the End Zone that have put this game away earlier.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawgs looked different today for sure! The LIIINNNEE


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bama will have its hands full with LSU, a win is not certain. Either team could beat the Dawgs I watched today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

We definitely got work to do. I think we made a step in the right direction toady. We made our biggest gains last year from the UF game forward.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 2, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Not quite back but feeling a whoooole lot better.
> I’ll put our D against anybody.
> That was a dynamic O we beat today.


They suck at running the ball. I wouldn't call Florida's offense "dynamic at all.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 2, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Kirby shelled out some cash for that win


He should ask for a refund after this hold allowed a TD throw.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

They’ve moved it on Auburn and LSU


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

How sweet it is! How sweet it is!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> He should ask for a refund after this hold allowed a TD throw.



Nah, he got his money’s worth.

https://thespun.com/sec/georgia-bulldogs/video-refs-make-absurd-catch-ruling-in-florida-georgia


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> They’ve moved it on Auburn and LSU



UGA's d-line is vastly underrated.  They don't get sacks but they do stop the run.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nah, he got his money’s worth.
> 
> https://thespun.com/sec/georgia-bulldogs/video-refs-make-absurd-catch-ruling-in-florida-georgia



The makeup call was when the Gator WR did not cross the goal line and pushed off to boot.  Both calls went against UGA and UGA had a holding penalty called on the Swift run, which he was, but they let UF do the same thing on the outside all game and it was not called.  Let's call the refs a push on who got the most benefit from them.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Breaking News.... dawgs best team in the world again.  The fans, they’re baaaack!  Fromm is now the second coming again.  Coley is now up for assistant coach of the year.



Such a little kid....


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> The makeup call was when the Gator WR did not cross the goal line and pushed off to boot.  Both calls went against UGA and UGA had a holding penalty called on the Swift run, which he was, but they let UF do the same thing on the outside all game and it was not called.  Let's call the refs a push on who got the most benefit from them.[/QUOTE
> 
> just ignore the BAM fans, they act like they don't get bad calls that go their way


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> The makeup call was when the Gator WR did not cross the goal line and pushed off to boot.  Both calls went against UGA and UGA had a holding penalty called on the Swift run, which he was, but they let UF do the same thing on the outside all game and it was not called.  Let's call the refs a push on who got the most benefit from them.



To be fair, there was bad calls on both sides. The catch was just so blatant.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 2, 2019)

Glad to see mays got hurt.

Without him, they move the ball so much better.

#maysstillsuxs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs you filthy haters!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Glad to see mays got hurt.
> 
> Without him, they move the ball so much better.
> 
> #maysstillsuxs


Really???


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Really???


Well considering when he’s in he misses blocks and can’t move anyone.
Cleveland is much better and why Kirby don’t see that is crazy. Oh other than the fact he’s playing mays cause he’s trying to recruit his younger brother out of orange country in Knoxville.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Such a little kid....



Awe, that hurt me buddy.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well considering when he’s in he misses blocks and can’t move anyone.
> Cleveland is much better and why Kirby don’t see that is crazy. Oh other than the fact he’s playing mays cause he’s trying to recruit his younger brother out of orange country in Knoxville.


Okay but saying your glad a player got hurt....not good on your part


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Awe, that hurt me buddy.


Just stating the facts


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Breaking News.... dawgs best team in the world again.  The fans, they’re baaaack!  Fromm is now the second coming again.  Coley is now up for assistant coach of the year.



And what about your once proud now rather irrelevant and mostly pathetic program?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> How sweet it is! How sweet it is!


Hopefully Trump ****es off the gates and the libs all at once,


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> And what about your once proud now rather irrelevant and mostly pathetic program?




Well..... they’ve had multiple national championships since your’s.  

By the way, I think FSU is horrible.  Ready for change.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Just stating the facts



Me too


----------



## antharper (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban owns all refs didn’t you know that??
> 
> Saban wanting to play UGA again in SEC Championship!


I’m thinking it’s gonna be LSU playing GA


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Glad to see mays got hurt.
> 
> Without him, they move the ball so much better.
> 
> #maysstillsuxs


I hate to see any kid get hurt.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I hate to see any kid get hurt.



X2, regardless if it’s the DAWGS or our mortal enemy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Florida boards got all kind of inside info on Urban coming back. I personally can not understand why anybody would want him. He has no integrity and is a confirmed Liar. He left UF in a mess last time.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2019)

Urban us going to USC or Notre Dame whichever pays more


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And exactly who said that.




Facebook ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Facebook ?



Oh the anonymity of FB. I have FB with a few of our friends and aint none of us celebrating anything but the win. Check the UGA boards and you will see what real Dawgs are saying. Most of them are happy with the win are very honest about how much we need to improve.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Boom shakalaka and Go Dawgs!! 3 in a row!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Breaking...Coley is now up for assistant coach of the year.



Coley is up for being replaced!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2019)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2019)

James12 said:


> Well..... they’ve had multiple national championships since your’s.
> 
> By the way, I think FSU is horrible.  Ready for change.


Why are you even in here? This is a Dawg thread about a great win over a Dawg Rival.

All I gots to say to you and the rest of the haters is Goooo Dawgs! Sic Em!

Run along into the kitchen. Your wife & kids are in a good mood! Let them ride the win with the rest of Dawg Nation. I know you and your team suck but for all of us this morning....

This Sunday morning smells like sweet Gator Meat!! Pound Sand Hater!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2019)

James12 said:


> Urban us going to USC or Notre Dame whichever pays more



Meyer AIN'T going to ND. They have admission and code of conduct standards that he could/would NEVER meet/sustain.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 3, 2019)

Kirby


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in a tree stand with a grin on my face... Gators suck!!

3 in a row............................


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bama will have its hands full with LSU, a win is not certain. Either team could beat the Dawgs I watched today.


You say that every week, but what you fail to say is that the Alabama team you've watched all year could also get beat by the Dawgs you saw today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> You say that every week, but what you fail to say is that the Alabama team you've watched all year could also get beat by the Dawgs you saw today.



LSU stands a good chance to beat Bama next weekend. When I see the Dawgs play so it worries me I’ll say it.

Fromm is a talented QB married with a good receiver in Cager. Fromm
is protected by a good O line. The Dawgs should be dominating but their not. They couldn’t close the deal so kicked field goals until the Refs delivered a TD on silver platter.

Be happy in your win but don’t think for a minute your there yet.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> LSU stands a good chance to beat Bama next weekend. When I see the Dawgs play so it worries me I’ll say it.
> 
> Fromm is a talented QB married with a good receiver in Cager. Fromm
> is protected by a good O line. The Dawgs should be dominating but their not. They couldn’t close the deal so kicked field goals until the Refs delivered a TD on silver platter.
> ...


Have never once thought or said it.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2019)

I am just happy we beat the #6 team in the nation. Our participation in the SECCG is not a lock by a long shot. The Aggies and the Barn are going to have something to say about that.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont you need to be resting up for the LSU game BG?


Yeah probably so. Nice win. I was just playing around. Nobody had dogged the refs yet to my knowledge and a football thread wouldn't be the same without one. Dawgs handled their bunisess. Congratulations. Y'all got 364 more days to razz them Gator fans


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 3, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> He should ask for a refund after this hold allowed a TD throw.


I was just messing with you fellas. Nice win. The score made it seem closer than it was. Dawgs dominated. Congratulations


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Florida boards got all kind of inside info on Urban coming back. I personally can not understand why anybody would want him. He has no integrity and is a confirmed Liar. He left UF in a mess last time.


And the way he treats players (like Joe Burrow) telling him he’s a loser and throws like a girl and has a D 3 arm....what a punk.


----------



## James12 (Nov 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why are you even in here? This is a Dawg thread about a great win over a Dawg Rival.
> 
> All I gots to say to you and the rest of the haters is Goooo Dawgs! Sic Em!
> 
> ...




Awe.


----------

